# Trying out this new app.



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome........



Back


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Where ya been? Good to see you back! Still with the RR work?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Off the Railroad and found a spot at Tulane. It's some kind of titled supervisor job but I don't have any men. Lol. Mostly high voltage and drives ... They can't count the drives they have. Oh. And generators. Lots and lots of.generators. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What are all those drives for at a U?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Nola :vs_wave:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> What are all those drives for at a U?


We generate steam and chill water in addition to electricity via a Solar Saturn Series 60. Countless air handler needs... Pool pumps... Glass blowing furnaces...air compression... energy management....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

nolabama said:


> We generate steam and chill water in addition to electricity via a Solar Saturn Series 60. Countless air handler needs... Pool pumps... Glass blowing furnaces...air compression... energy management....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You're a busy man!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nolabama said:


> We generate steam and chill water in addition to electricity via a Solar Saturn Series 60. Countless air handler needs... Pool pumps... Glass blowing furnaces...air compression... energy management....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I always have to have it explained how they make chilled water out of steam.lain:


----------

